# Planning the dream garage thoughts and help



## Deano26 (Oct 11, 2016)

Weve all been there and thought and wished that we could have our very own garage. So recently we moved house and I finally got a garage. But being a car guy it's not big enough.

So I plan to knock it down extend my driveway and build something out the back. I have plenty to play. Rough plans are

6mx7m
1 course of blocks above the slab and the rest built with wood. Flat rubber roof and some cedar external cladding. I'm waiting on planning responding to a few emails but I'm hoping it to be about 3m tall and as close to the boundary as possible as I'm not keen on dead space for the sake of a pitched roof.the garage will house my e46 m3 and give me plenty of space for future projects.

Any thoughts ideas or input would be greatly appreciated. I'll grab some pictures of the land at the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hot and cold water installed ;-) 

Radiators if close enough to the house ?to keep you warm . Insulate the walls 

Good lighting


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Build as big as possible! I've recently built a new house with attached garage. The garage is 8x8m and insulated and finished just like the rest of the house and has underfloor heating. Well worth it!


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a few pics of mine to give you a rough idea of space for a 8x8m


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is a seriously nice garage! Great space


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome well jealous of the man cave


----------



## Deano26 (Oct 11, 2016)

Heating is something I've gave some thought but it's a bit of a trek for the gas pipe.

I'm planning on fitting a combo boiler to the house next year so I'll have a system boiler that i could use for a couple of radiators. No hot water though unless I wen to the effort of installing my old tank as well. 

That 8mx8m is amazing. Would prefer if it were attached but that would limit the side of the house in a way I'd prefer not to. 

I would be quite interested in using this new foam soray insulation or at least getting someone out to quote and weighing up the cost for it


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

How far away will it be from the house? My last garage I ran hot and cold water pipes underground to the garage. Not much extra work, trench dug, water pipes, electric ran through it without a problem. Or you could get one of those small electric water heaters you find in village halls etc.


----------



## Deano26 (Oct 11, 2016)

I would say it will be approx 15m away from hot and cold supply's. 

Cold water will be going down to the garage so running hot water should be too much of an issue. I'm a heating/gas tech to trade. I do like the idea of the garage having its own boiler, maybe that a little over engineered but it makes sense to me lol


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Blimey, that's about 700 sq ft? When you think the average 3 bed house in the UK has a total of around 900 sq ft, that's a big garage. :lol:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice and airy.


----------



## Luke81 (Jan 17, 2016)

Great place to make an awesome garage...


----------



## Sj2112 (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow leo19 that is some garage


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Forget the house with a garage, give me a factory unit with a bed in the corner, and I'll be a very happy man!


----------

